# Upgrade from 11.1 to 11.2?



## Π 5C15 (May 23, 2018)

I've read that the release announcement of 11.2 will be in the date 27/6 of this year.
My question is: it worth to download an install 11.1 and then make an upgrade from there, or should I wait (something that I could do) and download the 11.2?


----------



## Junkie (May 23, 2018)

It's quite easy to update the system with the same major version with freebsd-update but the answer depends on and what you need too..  Unfortunately 11.1 doesnt support  drm-next (for user it means that almost  all graphics chips from amd and intel will not work) so maybe the best way for you is to install 11.2-Beta and update it after release


----------



## ShelLuser (May 23, 2018)

Π 5C15 said:


> My question is: it worth to download an install 11.1 and then make an upgrade from there, or should I wait (something that I could do) and download the 11.2?


What version are you running now? Without knowing that it's not quite possible to provide a realistic answer.

(edit) Next time I'll actually try reading the title, doh


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2018)

If it's a new installation then by all means try the 11.2-BETA releases. You should be able to update/upgrade using freebsd-update(8) when the release is finalized.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 23, 2018)

When I already have a desktop set up running FreeBSD do full build of the new version release rather than upgrade and always have. When FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE becomes available I'll rebuild everything from the ground up using ports for 3rd party programs. 

All 4 of my FreeBSD laptops at once to save time.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 23, 2018)

Wozzeck.Live said:


> It is useless to rebuild all within a same major branch (e.g. 11.0 -> 11.1), totally useless, rebuilding ports is not required
> 
> But I agree with you, upgrading to another major version (e.g. 10 to 11) is  finally more easily done by recreating a new system rather than upgrading. This is what I do.



Do a count of the number of threads there are in this sub-forum with the topic of problems occuring during upgrade as opposed to a clean build. I haven't checked myself, but it seems over the years most concern the prior.

With a complete rebuild of the system I've got a fresh install, none of the crud I may have picked up since the last version came out as far as dependencies and such, and know that I'm going to get a rock solid desktop out of it every time without fail. Yes, you can probably achieve much the same goal with an upgrade, this is just the way I've always done it and get some enjoyment out of it. I could use pkg instead of ports as far as that goes and save time.

Rebuilding periodically keeps my skills fresh, not to mention I'm now a speed-reader from watching ports compile.


----------



## Π 5C15 (May 23, 2018)

Trihexagonal So you mean that if I want a full upgrade, I must do it by myself?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 23, 2018)

Π 5C15 said:


> Trihexagonal So you mean that if I want a full upgrade, I must do it by myself?



No, my commentary is not advise you should be following as a new user. I have experience in the area and can recover from any problems I might encounter, use ports when pkg is recommended and have my own quirky way of doing things. 

SirDice is right and it's his advise you should take heed to in this matter. Read the FreeBSD Handbook about upgrading and do things by the book to minimize any problems you may have.


----------



## Π 5C15 (May 23, 2018)

Then you don't know what is a FreeBSD without ports...it's pure pkg.


----------



## ShelLuser (May 23, 2018)

Π 5C15 said:


> Then you don't know what is a FreeBSD without ports...it's pure pkg.


So?  What would be the problem with that?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 23, 2018)

I build my OpenBSD boxen from pkg, so can use either if it comes down to it. I taught myself to use ports when learning to use FreeBSD so that's what I prefer.

When I rebuild from the ground up using ports I get a custom desktop like no other, except maybe the ones sitting beside it. 

You could, however, as a new user possibly benefit from my tutorial, which is advise as opposed to commentary:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-set-up-a-freebsd-desktop-from-scratch.61659/


----------



## Π 5C15 (May 24, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> So?  What would be the problem with that?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 24, 2018)

Π 5C15, I am far from the most knowledgeable person in this or any other forum of the intricacies of FreeBSD, and since you seem to imply by winking wizened wizardly wisdom of the workings of pkg and ports, politely, please privilege me with proficiency, not provision unproven puffery.


----------



## Π 5C15 (May 24, 2018)

Trihexagonal 
When I was impolitely?
Read...for a beginner like me, it's more hard to obtain programs if you haven't the ports.
It's the old phrase: "better have it and don't use it, than need it and don't have it".
Isn't bad to install from the ports, it's the contrary. The problem starts if you haven't those, when you're "nouveau". Of course, if you have experience, you can fight more.
But there's no problem: always you can download and install the ports. Now, you must maintain them. Until here, I can deal with it.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 24, 2018)

Π 5C15 said:


> Trihexagonal
> When I was impolitely?



Hmmm... This seems familiar.

Nowhere in my post did I imply you had been impolite.


----------



## Π 5C15 (May 24, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> Hmmm... This seems familiar.


Why do you think that?


----------



## dak (Sep 30, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> When I already have a desktop set up running FreeBSD do full build of the new version release rather than upgrade and always have. When FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE becomes available I'll rebuild everything from the ground up using ports for 3rd party programs.
> 
> All 4 of my FreeBSD laptops at once to save time.



What do you mean by "All 4 of my FreeBSD laptops at once to save time." Do you hare the compiling between the 4 laptops?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 1, 2018)

dak said:


> What do you mean by "All 4 of my FreeBSD laptops at once to save time." Do you hare the compiling between the 4 laptops?



No, do them all individually and simultaneously to save time. 

Each one runs at a slightly different speed, my i366 coming in dead last, and the only issue is remembering where I'm at in compiling ports on each one. Since I have a limited number of programs I install on a regular basis I can do it as I go by memory with no problem and be done with them all in about 24 hours, instead of it taking days to do each one separately.

I have 8 laptops total. 6 currently running FreeBSD, one of which serves as my dedicated .mp3 player, and 2 OpenBSD.


Soon to be 9 computers! My niece sent me an Apple of some sort. It's at my sisters house now and she doesn't know beans from frijoles about it, even though she works at a computer all day. I was hoping for a AppleII but she said it's white. It has a monitor with it though.


----------

